# Hi, just joined today. Wanted to say hello.



## RKS72 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi just found this forum and glad I did so I can get some real life answers and views on a potential separation. I won't go into any details yet as I will read thru the discussions the next few days and hopefully it will make me a little more "comfortable" or understand that others are going thru, and what I am feeling at the moment. Very scared and confused at the moment and I hope to gain some insight from this forum.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello. 🙂


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy 🤠


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Looks like a 450 Honda scrambler there. Pretty cool.
I had a Honda 160 dream many moons ago. My first bike.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Good people here


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

You will get a variety of viewpoints. So you will need to exercise some judgement in reading them.


----------



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

A lot of broken people here turned healers; fools became wiser. Welcome.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## RKS72 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you everyone.


----------

